# August Voting Poll



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

All the photos are so good!
Cast your vote before the poll closes on Saturday, Aug 29, 2020 5:16 PM.


----------



## SoCalEngr (Apr 11, 2020)

Ok, I'd like to lodge a request for a "rules violation" review...

This contest is for "Golden Smiles". Entry #12 definitely has a cute li'l golden, but they've augmented their entry with a human smile. Granted, the human-in-question has golden colouring (for any UK readers), but shouldn't they then be marked down for having non-conforming eye color? 

p.s. Yes, I voted for #12. Cute puppy, cute kid, who can resist? 😉😁


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

Guilty as charged for double Golden cuteness ;-)


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

SoCalEngr said:


> Ok, I'd like to lodge a request for a "rules violation" review...
> 
> This contest is for "Golden Smiles". Entry #12 definitely has a cute li'l golden, but they've augmented their entry with a human smile. Granted, the human-in-question has golden colouring (for any UK readers), but shouldn't they then be marked down for having non-conforming eye color?
> 
> p.s. Yes, I voted for #12. Cute puppy, cute kid, who can resist? 😉😁


I will ask the Mod team to review this with me.


----------



## SoCalEngr (Apr 11, 2020)

Ivyacres said:


> I will ask the Mod team to review this with me.


Just to be clear, my request is 100% in jest.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Well, I didn't know that. As the contest mod I have to take all possible violations seriously. I'll let the team know. Thanks for letting me know!


----------



## SoCalEngr (Apr 11, 2020)

Ivyacres said:


> Well, I didn't know that. As the contest mod I have to take all possible violations seriously. I'll let the team know. Thanks for letting me know!


Hmmm...you're "first mistake" was taking me seriously. 😁 I tend to the "sarcastic" at times (often?). I will try to be more obvious when doing so in the future!

Thanks for all the effort you and the other mods make to help this forum run smoothly! (no sarcasm, )


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

SoCalEngr said:


> Hmmm...you're "first mistake" was taking me seriously. 😁 I tend to the "sarcastic" at times (often?). I will try to be more obvious when doing so in the future!
> 
> Thanks for all the effort you and the other mods make to help this forum run smoothly! (no sarcasm, )


You're welcome.
LOL, you don't know me very well either, I've made a zillion mistakes  and love sarcasm!😄
Sorry to have taken this so seriously, it's been a long couple of weeks.

Let's all get those votes in. 20 members have been able to choose their favorites!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

All these irresistible golden faces sure make voting difficult, I love them all .
Remember, this poll will close on Saturday, Aug 29, 2020 5:16 PM.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

This poll will close on Saturday, Aug 29, 2020 5:16 PM.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Time really flies and this poll will close later today. Not really sure what time because the designated time has changed again this month. The post at the bottom of the poll was *This poll will* *close on Aug 29, 2020 5:16 PM*. and now the post changed to ...*This poll will close: Later today at 1:16 PM. 
Get you votes in early!!*


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

It may be a "photo finish." Get your vote in before it is too late!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Congratulations to fourlakes for submitting the winning photo!
Every picture was adorable, thanks to all the members for joining the fun!


----------



## Deborus12 (Nov 5, 2017)

Who could resist? ❤ beautiful photo! Congratulations!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations fourlakes!

ALL pictures were fantastic, this was a fun theme.


----------

